# Browns canyon & nestle



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Also, if Nestle is still operating, would designating Browns Canyon as a National monument effect them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Ruby Springs is still listed as one of Arrowhead's sources, which is owned by Nestle... Here's a list of all of their underlying companies:


Acqua Panna 
Arrowhead 
Deer Park 
Ice Mountain 
Nestle Pure Life 
Ozarka 
Perrier 
Poland Spring
Resource 
S. Pellegrino 
Sweet Leaf 
Tradewinds 
Zephyrhills 
I don't know how much validity this rumor has to it, but I did hear a while back that Ozarka (I think) has one of their springs in VA or WV... somewhere in there (I think)... and had paid a lot of money for the water rights, but that their system is totally inefficient because the pump they use for obtaining the water is super leaky. Again, I don't know how true that is... just something I remember hearing. 

I think I might go look that one up...


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Found this:

Nestle Waters Faces Unexpected Battle in Chaffee County | Stop Nestle Waters

and this stuff:

chaffee county | Stop Nestle Waters


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Whatever the current status is, the Nestly water operation is just up river from the Ruby Mountain campground. The BC Monument would begin downstream from Nathrop, so I wouldn't guess the two would affect each other.

It is also true that they have done some (supposedly) extensive river side mitigation. Or at least they were supposed to... that probably wouldn't out weigh any negatives at any rate.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

It is definitely in operation. They buried a pipe to Johnson Village and send about half of the spring water to trucks to be taken to Denver to be bottled. The other half flows through a makeshift wetland at the old hatchery above Ruby. I poached a little fishing in there last month. There are 3 small trout ponds and some small cascades where the springs emerge. They have plans to put in interpretive signs and allow youth environmental "tours". I dont really think it will have significant impact on the canyon, that is unless Nestle decides there are more resources in the area that could be of value to them...


----------



## marko (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I am trying to see if there is any possible links to Nestle being connected to the public relations campaign to block brown's canyon from becoming a national monument. There is a known paid PR shill in Colorado, who is connected with Americans For Prosperity (a Koch front group), and who has been spending time and money to undermine the monument efforts. These PR companies don't just do these kind of things based on principle alone; they usually do them because they are paid to protect somebody's interest. Thus I was wondering if this public relations company might be protecting Nestle's corporate interest.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That is possible, although I doubt they are defending Nestlé's interests. There is a local guided prospecting company that has been very vocal with their opposition, however it came to light recently that the owner Randy Whitham has been operating without the proper permits...

Gold Adventures - Home


----------



## crispy (May 20, 2004)

it looks like nestle has rights to bottle 65 million gallons per year (https://www.change.org/p/do-not-allow-nestle-to-destory-arkansas-river), which works out to 0.28 cfs average over the year

by comparison, a center pivot irrigator system uses about 5 cfs when it is running, at least with assumptions in this note Publication: Minimum Center Pivot Design Capacities in Nebraska their assummed evaporative loss for one sprinkler is more than nestle uses

ag is still the big problem...


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Look to water law if you think they are using it improperly. Their use is a consumptive use and if they are taking it they have to have plans for recharging it.
Good luck


----------

